# Frozen foods?



## JennBell0725 (May 13, 2013)

Just curious if there are any veggies/plants that a tortoise can eat that freeze well. I'm currently planting my veggie garden and I'm already planting some stuff specifically to freeze for my snails and I was just curious if Tortoises can eat squash and zucchini and stuff like that that has been previously frozen/thawed. Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2013)

Depends upon what type tortoise you're talking about. Most of them eat leafy greens, which don't freeze well.


----------



## abclements (May 13, 2013)

Definitely depends on what kind of tortoise due to dietary needs. Veggies don't freeze very well, but fruit does! I feed my red foot frozen fruit, I just thaw it before I give it to him... I think squash would freeze just fine too.


----------



## JennBell0725 (May 13, 2013)

Im getting sulcatas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Millerlite (May 13, 2013)

Frozen veggies tend to lose a lot of the good stuff in it. You should avoid it as much as you can, variety is be best and frozen can be part of the diet but not all of it. Silicates like to graze, dandelion greens, grasses are favorite keep it interesting


----------



## JennBell0725 (May 13, 2013)

Shouldnt be an issue I was just curious. Im in SWLA so there are grasses year around so ill just gather some during the winter months. And grow some cool weather crops for fall. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 13, 2013)

Leafy greens freeze well. The damaging part comes from the pre-freeze blanching that is usually used when freezing. In that you're getting a hatchling sulcata, as a youngster, it won't show much interest in grass yet. Plant some dandelion late season as well as grow geranium and mallow and even spider plant. Here in Oregon, the dandelion is almost scarce in the winter and late summer, but we always have cats ear which is a good substitute. Also plant violets for the leaves and flowers.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (May 14, 2013)

Fresh is always best ðŸ˜ƒ


----------

